# Thanksgiving dinner at Ocean City



## Nancy (Oct 28, 2007)

I see many suggestions for Poconos, so how about some ideas for Ocean City?  

TIA
Nancy


----------



## Nancy (Oct 30, 2007)

*Bump*

Anyone have any experience with O/C Thanksgiving?

TIA
Nancy


----------



## johnmfaeth (Oct 30, 2007)

Haven't been there in years but Fagers Island at 60th street (Bayside) has been one of the best places in OC for decades. Check with them for pricing, they were always high end.


----------



## Poette (Oct 31, 2007)

Try going to the ococean.com web site or one of the other OC web sites and see if there is anything posted.  There are a couple larger hotels that would probably offer a Thanksgiving dinner but I'm not sure which restaurants will be open.  A favorite of ours (for crab cakes anyhow) is House of Welsh in Fenwick; they offer a pub special that's very reasonable. You could always check with them and another place we haven't been to in years is called Greenwood Farms.  They serve family-style so it might be a place that would offer a turkey dinner on Thanksgiving.  While I'm on a roll, you won't find a breakfast better than Generals Kitchen, and the Satellite offers a variety of great french toast.


----------



## Emily (Oct 31, 2007)

The Embers (24th st)  has a thanksgiving buffet.  The Horizons Oceanfront in the Clarion has a buffet as well.  I think the Bonfire has a buffet but I've never eaten there and I don't ever recall eating at the Bonfire.  I have had so many bad or just okay meals in OC, its really hard to find a great resturaunt there.

I haven't been to Fager's or Harpoon Hannah's in years.  HH get bad reviews lately - it was good.  Many like Captains Table II, I thought it was mediocre at best and I had the crabcakes.  The crabcake factory is good but I'm not sure they are open.

My daughter ate at "Catch 54" and really liked it.  They are located in Fenwick, DE - which is a short drive.  They also have a resturaunt in Lewes, De called "Fish On" which is very good.

Also in DE is Grotto Pizza - several locations, 5 Guys Burgers - Bethany Beach - new location and if you want to go tax free shopping up near Rehoboth Beach, all the regular chain resturaunts - TGIF, Jake's, Ruby Tuesday's, Outback.  The is also a good seafood resturaunt just south of the outlets called "The Big Fish Grill".  Gets good reviews and my DH & I eat there every few weeks.

Avoid seafood (focused on seafood) buffets this time of year.  There are not enough crowds to keep the food cycling.  

Where ever you decide to eat turkey you should make a reservation.  The crowds have been heavier than normal because  . . .who knows???

Hope you have a great time.


----------



## Santina (Nov 1, 2007)

Try the Fenwick Inn. We have been there several times for Thankgiving. The package deal can not be beat.


----------



## Nancy (Nov 2, 2007)

*Thanks*

Thanks for all of the suggestion.  It sounds like our family will find something.

Nancy


----------



## KenK (Nov 2, 2007)

I went to the Phillips Seafood Website.  I could n ot tell if they were going to have dinner in OC in their two places there.  I have never been there, so I didn't think I could recommend it.....but they seem to be growing, and sell fish & shell fish in some of our supermarkets in NJ & SE Fl.

I did put our e mail in the 'club'  They began sending us coupons for the restaurants ( they are too far except for AC).  But they also send coupons for the supermarkets, like $2.00 off a can of crab meat and stuff like that.

So....it might be an idea to  just join and see if you get any stuff you can use.


----------



## Nancy (Nov 9, 2007)

*Thanks*

Thanks to all that replied here and by email.  We decided to go to the Bonfire buffet.  All places seemed to be priced about the same.  We aren't big buffet fans, but the children enjoy them, and most places were serving buffet style even if they aren't normally buffets.  Decided if doing buffet, would do one that was normally one.

Thanks again,

Nancy


----------



## Nancy (Nov 24, 2007)

*Bonfire Buffet*

Well all 9 of us did the Bonfire Buffet.  The service was fairly good, the food just average buffet food, but a good selection.  White meat turkey seemed to be a turkey roll.  The kids enjoyed doing the buffet.  If we ever end up in Ocean City again for Thanksgiving, would probably try some place else.

Nancy

ps.  Both our son and I thought we'd been to BonFire before, but decided we hadn't.  Had probably been to the Embers.


----------



## KenK (Nov 24, 2007)

Sorry Nancy

    How much more could a real turkey breast cost..?...  or an entire turkey or 12?  

     They couldn't afford 99 cents a pound?


----------

